# How do you keep trukks safe?



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm trying my first Speed Freaks list on Tuesday, and I took 3 trukks and 2 battlewagons. The 10AV on the Trukks leaves it open to bolter fire, and I want to deliver my payload, and I can't WAAAGH! until turn 2. So what do you veteran players do to keep the Trukks alive?

Thanks in advance, Rep for the best answer!
DH


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

A Kustom Force Field can help by obscuring them if they're in range. Using cover can help as well. You can even hide your Trukks behind your Battlewagons to keep them alive longer. All in all though, never expect a Trukk to survive a game.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I know, but I've only got 1 KFF, and I don't want to keep my Trukks behind Battlewagons, unless it's absolutely necessary.

Thanks though!


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Cover is an ally, and remember that even without calling a wargh that a truk boyz has an 21 inch assault range, so you do not have to get right on top of a target the first turn. 

Also what points cost you playing, because you are light on truks for anything other than a 1000 to 1500?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

2000 points. But I got 11 warbikes and buggies. Plus, I'm not looking for a competitive list, it's a friendly battle. I just need to know how to keep my trukks safe from lascannons and long'range weapons. I doubt a 5+ cover save will keep them safe for long.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

For 2000 points the best answer is to take more trukks. They work best in groups of 6 or 8. This gets them there quick and many of them will survive. I think if you dropped some of the warbikes that would make room. Other wise just try to find cover for them or use your battlewagons to block line of sight to them.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Agree with the idea of more. The short answer on how to keep them alive is that you don't. At 147ish per Trukk Group, spam is the word.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, I guess you guys are right, more Trukks and more cover. Thanks!

REP FOR ALL!!! MUAHAHAHAHA!!!:laugh:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

And less worry about letting them live! They are more effective blowing up creatively! Embrace your inner ork! Trukks are explosive delivery systems for your Boys!


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Also KFF gives you a 4+ obscured save not a 5+ unless im mistaken. If you read it it says obscured status for vehicles which is a 4+ save, someone correct me if im wrong however.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

PanzerPig said:


> Also KFF gives you a 4+ obscured save not a 5+ unless im mistaken. If you read it it says obscured status for vehicles which is a 4+ save, someone correct me if im wrong however.


Well this is something that's only ever going to be resolved by a FAQ entry from GW. Due to the nature of the Ork codex being written before 5th edition, you have arguments both ways.

Essential a KFF gives a vehicle a concealed bonus, which in the BRB states is a 4+ save unless otherwise stated.

Then you get that the codex says ork units receive a 5+ save.

Then the argument goes but that only refers to all other ork units, apart from vehicles which has its own definition of what it receives.

There the discussion goes in circles without a resolution.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

DestroyerHive said:


> 2000 points. But I got 11 warbikes and buggies. Plus, I'm not looking for a competitive list, it's a friendly battle. I just need to know how to keep my trukks safe from lascannons and long'range weapons. I doubt a 5+ cover save will keep them safe for long.


Generally if you have lascannons firing at your truks in the first two turns you should be laughing like mad. Means that the rest of your spread freaks are ploughing up the board unopposed by them.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

1) I ike to go with 5+ cover, because the BRB says that if you're half obscured, you add +1 to your cover save, so in a Killa Kan squad of 3 would get a 4+ cover if at least 2 midols are in range, but 5+ if only 1 model is in range. So in that case, half the Trukk has to be within the 12" to get 4+.

2) You're absolutely correct. Plus, my friend had a large hatred for bikes, but never played against Trukks, so I think they'll have be safe from dakka until I get into cc.


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

You already said you don’t want to use your wagons as screens for your trukks but do you feel the same way about your buggies? My understanding is that putting war buggies in front of your trukks is sufficient enough to give them a 4+ cover save. And a squad of three can be spread out eight inches which is enough(should be) to cover two trukks. So your enemy will have to blast the buggies or waste a bunch of shots due to cover saves. If you consider the buggies as expendable your basically spending an extra 50 points per Trukk to give them a much extended life span, which imo are points well spent.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> You already said you don’t want to use your wagons as screens for your trukks but do you feel the same way about your buggies?


That's absurd! I never said that! (About the Buggies). The Buggies were taken as a distraction to (hopefully) direct fire and give cover saves to my bigger stuff. The wagons will do fine as well, but i just don't want to pivot them on their sides, because 14 is much better than 12.

I think I know what to do, though. I'll Turbo-boost my Warbikes 24" so that he makes them target priority, and I'll also move all my Trukks and Battle Wagons 13", and my Buggies 18".


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> That's absurd! I never said that! (About the Buggies). The Buggies were taken as a distraction to (hopefully) direct fire and give cover saves to my bigger stuff. The wagons will do fine as well, but i just don't want to pivot them on their sides, because 14 is much better than 12.
> 
> I think I know what to do, though. I'll Turbo-boost my Warbikes 24" so that he makes them target priority, and I'll also move all my Trukks and Battle Wagons 13", and my Buggies 18".


Grab red paint jobs and move your trukks 19" They are fast vehicles. Only your battle wagon needs to move at that geriatric speed. Page 70. :biggrin:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Fast eh....? 19 + 2 + 6 = 27!? I thought it was 27 because of the WAAAGH!!! This changes everything! Thanks! I should have checked my codex closer.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Fast eh....? 19 + 2 + 6 = 27!? I thought it was 27 because of the WAAAGH!!! This changes everything! Thanks! I should have checked my codex closer.


You cant disembark units when their transport went flat out.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The best way to keep Trukks alive is to keep them near a Battlewagon with a KFF inside the Battlewagon.

KFF's are no good inside Trukks as it will be targetted and destroyed, leaving the Mek on foot and vulnerable. Even worse when the other vehicles around him are full and he cant embark.

Personally i have gone off Trukks a bit, and have gone for Battlewagons instead.

But yeh, if you want to stick with Trukks then best thing is a KFF inside a Battlewagon and spam 4-5 Trukks that stick near it. It won me a tournament with ease.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

DestroyerHive said:


> 1) I ike to go with 5+ cover, because the BRB says that if you're half obscured, you add +1 to your cover save,


And where does it say this?


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Really, unless you're completely concealing them behind a line of battlewagons, which is very difficult and kind of negates their usefulness, the only way to keep trukks safe is to leave them at home. The only alternative is to take a million of them and no battlewagons, because then several will die each turn but you have some that will survive. If you have a mixed force of battlewagons and trukks, any commander worth their salt will throw their strength 5-8 weaponry at your trukks, which these weapons tend to be plentiful, and their heavier armaments at the battlewagon.


----------



## horrorshowmalchick (Aug 16, 2010)

Play like an Ork..

Send two.
Hope for the best.


----------

